# Is Drainage tube part of surgical procedure?



## Mklaubauf (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi,
If we remove a large lipoma, procedure code 21931, and a JP drain was placed.   Can I code separately for the drainage tube?   

Usually when we remove lipomas, no drainage tube is needed, however, because this was over 15cm lipoma, a drain needed to be put in.

If I can code this what code would I use for the tube.   The lipoma was in the right flank.

Thank you,
M. Klaubuf


----------



## GJackson (Nov 3, 2010)

*Is drainage tube part of surgical procedure?*

I would not code the drainage tube separately, Coders desk reference describes this procedure as having a drain placed as part of the procedure. 

Thanks


----------

